# Vortex Ranger 1500



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Asking $360. Selling a Vortex ranger 1500 I bought a couple of months ago from Optics Planet. Haven't used it on any hunts but I've tested it and it works great. I inherited a Bushnell rangefinder from my grandpa that I've decided to use instead to get some cash out of this one, even though it's not as good. Like new, includes original box and everything it came with.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

not trying to hinder your sell, i had the same one and it was an excellent rangefinder 

id still have it ... but, colorblind & red illuminated reticals dont mix


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Price drop to $340


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Dropped to $320


----------

